# Skimmer Skiff 14 (Old IPB 14) Suzuki DF20 A EFI Video



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I was out testing a new prop and hydrofoil on the boat today in East Lake Toho. I brought my GoPro along and shot some video. I posted the Prop/ speed numbers in the Prop section of the forum. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QAUi5Pkyt4&feature=em-upload_owner#action=share


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool video! I set of small Lenco Trim tabs would do that boat wonders


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> I set of small Lenco Trim tabs would do that boat wonders


I would rather have sponsons and a tunnel but for as often as I go fishing its fine.


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have the same boat with a 9.9hp, jack plate, and smart tabs and my top speed is 27. Prop pitch is 9 1/2". Nice boat though I enjoy your post.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> I have the same boat with a 9.9hp, jack plate, and smart tabs and my top speed is 27.


MPH or KPH?


----------



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

Skydiver,
Thanks for the cool post and video. Is that hydrofoil a "no drill" install on that motor. I have the same motor and was thinking I might use a hydrofoil, but I really didn't want to drill any holes in it.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > I have the same boat with a 9.9hp, jack plate, and smart tabs and my top speed is 27.
> 
> 
> MPH or KPH?


It is most certainly not mph.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Not the first time I've seen him say that.



> Looks good. I picked mine up last month. I got the seafoam green with white.  I love mine. It has a 9.9 nissan and I average 25 mph. Don't forget trim tabs, you will need them.


 :-?


----------



## mharvey (Jul 26, 2010)

My son has the same boat, propped right, Bobs versa jack, older but strong 25 Merc. Trimmed right ... WOT 28 with two guys.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> My son has the same boat, propped right, Bobs versa jack, older but strong 25 Merc. Trimmed right ... WOT 28 with two guys.


That's very believe-able. I could see 30 even with the right set up. 

To get back on topic, Skydiver, great video and boat looks great. Love the sound of the Suzuki. Looks very responsive, too.


----------



## mharvey (Jul 26, 2010)

My point wasn't to go off topic, but to respond to replies regarding performance.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Skydiver,
> Thanks for the cool post and video. Is that hydrofoil a "no drill" install on that motor. I have the same motor and was thinking I might use a hydrofoil, but I really didn't want to drill any holes in it.


It is the "no drill" unfortunately on this motor for it to work you have to drill two holes, hated to do it but I did. Pretty happy with the results so far though. 



> I have the same boat with a 9.9hp, jack plate, and smart tabs and my top speed is 27.


His boat floats in 1/4" of water also.


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mph I will post a video if I get out this week. My buddy has one also with a 20hp Yamaha and does well over 30. He also has smart tabs and jack plate. Evidently I did something correct in the set up of my boat so believe it not,I dont really care. My point is that with that motor you have the potential for more speed than 27mph. Also it does float in 1/4 of water .


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> My point wasn't to go off topic, but to respond to replies regarding performance.


No, I brought it off topic. Wasn't implicating you.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> Mph I will post a video if I get out this week. My buddy has one also with a 20hp Yamaha and does well over 30. He also has smart tabs and jack plate. Evidently I did something correct in the set up of my boat so believe it not,I dont really care. My point is that with that motor you have the potential for more speed than 27mph. Also it does float in 1/4 of water .


I can get 30 mph with my merc 25hp 2 stroke, solo (170 lbs), and bare bones gear. Please post up with how you are achieving your performance numbers. I would love to hear the particulars of your setup.

Skydiver, cool vid. Thanks


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Mph I will post a video if I get out this week. My buddy has one also with a 20hp Yamaha and does well over 30. He also has smart tabs and jack plate. Evidently I did something correct in the set up of my boat so believe it not,I dont really care. My point is that with that motor you have the potential for more speed than 27mph. Also it does float in 1/4 of water .


If you are getting 27 mph with a 9.9, your boat must be really light and you have certainly found the right setup. Are you sure your 9.9 wasn't converted to a 15hp? Not that I doubt you but I really would love to see a video of it.

Most people seem to forget though, these boats claim to fame is not that they are the shallowest, fastest or best finished, they are the CHEAPEST and still a halfway decent skiff for the money. Its no Hells Bay IMO its not even an Ankona ect but it gets me where I need to get. For $7500.00 I have a new boat, new engine and new aluminum trailer not too shabby.


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh there is no doubt that you dont belive me. So I will post a video of the 1991 nissan 9.9 hp and a pic of my speed and call it a day. I have a 6 gallon fuel tankin rear, engel cooler in middle and battery up front. I will take what I normally take fishing with me so no one thinks I have tried to lighten the load up.


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> Oh there is no doubt that you dont belive me.


 ;D

I won't try to mask the fact that I find it hard to believe.  I do.   ;D


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Let's get ready to BUMBLE!!!!!!!! C'mon fellas, life is just too short for this.


----------



## wolverinewolverine (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a 14 IPB with a 25 hp mec. that i did the carb up grade to a 30. trimm tabs. I have two 27 ser. batteries a center cooler for storage a engal cooler for my fav bev and ice, trolling motor a lot of useless gear its so useless i dont even know what it is anymore. Im 225 lb and Dad is 180. I get 28 mph sometimes but a firm 27 all the time. I'm sure if i tossed some of the stuff overboard I could get 30. I love my boat


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

This is from my Navionics app over the weekend. Im gona try to go out in the morning and get a video if the weather isnt to bad.


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

here is the boat also.


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

I'll vouch for his honesty. His boat scoots. I have the 20hp 4stroke yami on mine with all the fixins' and avg 27 and I couldn't shake him. Mines still faster though


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

27 MPH with a 7 mile per hour outgoing tide ;D


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

No it was a 27mph out going tide and I was using my trolling motor smartass.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> This is from my Navionics app over the weekend. Im gona try to go out in the morning and get a video if the weather isnt to bad.


I'll just say that cell phone apps are horribly unreliable at measuring so-called GPS speeds on the water. I know this from side-by-side comparisons of "real" GPSes and cell apps, including the Navionics which I own btw. All apps I've tried seem to suffer from momentary lapses in signal and when they "reconnect" they calculate the distance between the signal loss and current location instantly, resulting in spikes of high speeds that never occurred.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

My Navionics runs on true GPS so speed and location are accurate. Given the hull and motor I wouldn't say that 24ish MPH is possible or more with the right wind or current. I don't doubt the numbers I was just giving the dude a hard time


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not saying I don't believe the guy. It's just crazy to think that my 14ft ankona with a 25 yamaha 2 stroke will get outrun buy a similar hull with a 9.9 hp.  :-?


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

I hear ya. I got a 17' Native with a 40 E-tec and it shows 27 mph on my gps with two people and stuff.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nissan 9.9 2-stroke specs
RPM range: 4500-5300
Gear Ratio: 1.85:1


Stated Prop Pitch: 9.5"


9.5 * 5300 / 1056 / 1.85 * 1 = 25.77 MPH


In the above calculation, I used the max RPMs of the motor, the stated prop pitch, the known motor gear ratio and just for arguements sake, I assumed that the prop is running at 100% efficiency meaning 0% slip. This slip value is not possible in reality. Even the most efficient racing boats rarely achieve less than a 5% slip. So what this means is that even if there was no boat, no motor, no pilot, no gear, no wind or water resistance whatsoever, the maximum speed that that propeller could travel if spinning at 5300 RPM all by itself would be 25.77 MPH. Add in a realistic slip value of 10-15% and it's more likely he's running 23-ish.

27 just isn't in the cards with this setup, unless this setup isn't what he believes. The motor could have been upgraded, the prop could have been repitched but never restamped, even the gears in the lower could have been changed. I'll be anxious to see a video with a true marine GPS unit, not a phone. Then I'll be impressed...amazed even.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> Nissan 9.9 2-stroke specs
> RPM range: 4500-5300
> Gear Ratio: 1.85:1
> 
> ...



Uh oh.  There's that science stuff again!         

All jokes aside, that is great info.  *X2 on the proof being displayed in a vid with actual gps data as well*. 

I have been boating all my life, and just cannot wrap my brain around the numbers some folks claim.  

To skydiver, great initial post and a cool vid to show how the 20 zuke 4s pushes your skiff.  I am sure it will help others in heir decision for power for these skiffs. Thumbs up.


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

What is the difference between a gps reciever in a phone and a gps unit in anything else that receives gps.....nothing. All receive the same signal from numerous satellites.on my last flight I checked my phone with the speed of the aircraft and both my phone and a aircraft were identical. So whatever you want to think about a phone not being accurate you are incorrect. I like all these people doubting the ability of my set up. Just keep them coming.


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> I like all these people doubting the ability of my set up. Just keep them coming.


Whew, good thing I came prepared this time...










Carry on.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> What is the difference between a gps reciever in a phone and a gps unit in anything else that receives gps.....nothing. All receive the same signal from numerous satellites.on my last flight I checked my phone with the speed of the aircraft and both my phone and a aircraft were identical. So whatever you want to think about a phone not being accurate you are incorrect.  I like all these people doubting the ability of my set up. Just keep them coming.


Since you clearly didn't read my previous posts or at least ignored parts of them, I'll quote myself.


> I'll just say that cell phone apps are horribly unreliable at measuring so-called GPS speeds on the water. I know this from side-by-side comparisons of "real" GPSes and cell apps, including the Navionics which I own btw. All apps I've tried seem to suffer from momentary lapses in signal and when they "reconnect" they calculate the distance between the signal loss and current location instantly, resulting in spikes of high speeds that never occurred.


I have tested both on the water, side by side and I own the Navionics app. That's how I know the difference. At times, the Navionics app would show speeds up to 9MPH faster than my Lowrance or Garmin.



> The motor could have been upgraded, the prop could have been repitched but never restamped, even the gears in the lower could have been changed. I'll be anxious to see a video with a true marine GPS unit, not a phone. Then I'll be impressed...amazed even.


I gave a list of possible ways that your setup could reach 27MPH. So, I'm not doubting that it's possible, but I am saying with 100% certainty that if you're hitting 27 something in your setup is not what you think it is. It could simply be you are extremely over-revving the motor and don't realize it. idk, but the numbers don't lie unless you're running down a waterfall.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> Nissan 9.9 2-stroke specs
> RPM range: 4500-5300
> Gear Ratio: 1.85:1
> 
> ...


----------



## basscat114 (Aug 9, 2012)

My boat loaded with tm,2 bats, 6 gal gas and f25 it runs 27 gps with 1 or 2 people with the stock 10.5 with a 12 it might get 30. 

I read a guy with a Yamaha f20 ran 30 to 32 but the boat had no poling platform a 3 gal tank 1 bat and a tm. With the at micro jack plate I don't know what prop.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm with intheweeds. Roll on brothers this is entertaining


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey Weeds,let's have a [smiley=1-beer.gif] with your popcorn next week!! We can talk about hydrodynamics,drag coefficiencies,physics, and most importantly, watered down BS.


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> Hey Weeds,let's have  a [smiley=1-beer.gif] with your popcorn next week!! We can talk about hydrodynamics,drag coefficiencies,physics, and most importantly, watered down BS.


If there's beer involved, count me in. [smiley=alcholic.gif]


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ab-sC1zI3Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_5eb9kwVko


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Cool vid.  Oh, and you're number "1" also. 

Edited- So those fly-bys are at 27 mph?


----------



## bamorris83 (Jan 29, 2014)

No just 26 today


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ab-sC1zI3Y


Oh man, this is great news! I almost thought this thread was going to die prematurely...but you really came through with that video. There's certainly no disputing the facts now!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ab-sC1zI3Y


So in other words, you failed and proved my point. ) ;D Despite your blatant animosity, I really was hoping that something was juiced up in that little motor and you'd surprise us all. 

I did like the video though and it's a good looking boat. 



> Edited- So those fly-bys are at 27 mph?


Clearly not, unless that was a slow motion effect.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

27 KILOMETERS per hour!!!!!!!! That's it!! Just under 17 MPH. Just a mere technical malfunction. Still a nice skiff. Thank-you and goodnight! [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Haha, you showed us all, man. Not sure why you choose to act as though we're out of line for not believing something completely unbelievable. Nothing wrong with the skiff doing what it does with a 9.9.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I have no idea how fast you were going but its certainly fast enough. The boat is on plane and looks to be moving out pretty good. I love the color of that boat also.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> I have no idea how fast you were going but its certainly fast enough. The boat is on plane and looks to be moving out pretty good. I love the color of that boat also.



Exactly. Classy response. Cool vids- I especially liked he one without the bird. Oh well, beggars can't be choosers. 

We need to do a skimmer skiff/ orig IPB 14 drag race. That'd be sick. Name the place and time!


----------

